# Anyone want to be my cycle buddy?



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Im new to all this, did have IUI back in 1998, but cant remember much about it, have also just had last ever cycle of IVF, too emotional to comtemplate again but.......the cons did recommend clomid with IUI, so im on my 3rd clomid tablet and my day 12 scan is booked for 31st May.

Julia x


----------



## LyndyBB (Mar 19, 2006)

Hi Julia

I am on day seven of menipur injections, medicated IUI cycle.  I have PCOS and have tried Clomid before, but didn't work for me (think PCO squashed the Clomid!).  I am at the South East Fertility Clinic at the Nuffield Hospital in Tunbridge Wells and they are lovely.  Feel quite positive, have another scan tomorrow am to see if the follicles have grown since Monday (last measurement was 10mm and they need to be 20mm so half way there!).  I should have treatment on Monday 29th and then have my 2 week wait.  We'll see.............

Best of luck with yours

LyndyBB


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

hi, this is my 3rd cycle and im day 4 of gonal f injections, hopefully iui all going well. i was on 150 iu for first two days then down to 75 iu, i get scanned tommorrow. im a bit apprehensive as i have overstimmed quite badly last time so they have had to lower my dose, but when i was on the lower dose before it got cancelled cos i wasnt responding well. ive also tried clomid but was resistant.


----------



## LyndyBB (Mar 19, 2006)

Hi 

I was resistant to Clomid as well, didn't do much at all, considering only 3 jabs this time has got me to 10mm.  Have another 10 to go though so trying to keep my feet on the ground about it!  Just starting to feel normal again after feeling really low for a few days on the injections.  Did you have any side effects?  I just wanted to resign from my job, sell my house and divorce DH!  Poor guy, has done nothing wrong!  Feel much more like old self now though and have another scan to see how the old follies are doing in the morning.

Good luck to you


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

the meds make me crazy,i would fly off the handle at the slightest thing, i could actually feel the rage building up inside me lol,was either moaning or shouting at hubby,very tearful i was even in tears watching tv at times if it was a sad storyline.i get tired moody put on lots of weight and i think it may even be giving me even more excess hair(i have pcos). im only day 4 so ive got it all to look forward to again, my symptons get worse when i get to trigger shot stage


----------



## LyndyBB (Mar 19, 2006)

Thanks for sharing your side effects, glad to know it's not just me that's   on these mad drugs!  I have to go to my lovely friend's house soon for the daily jabs, she is a smasher and doing my injections because a) DH works strange shifts and wouldn't be able to keep to a time schedule and b) I am too much of a   to do them myself!  I agree about the hairy thing, having PCO myself I know how it feels.  I just keep thinking, well at least I am doing something at the moment, feel quite pro-active.  Spent so long just hanging around, that's why we decided to go private and everything has happened really quickly since then.


Best of luck anyway


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

im a wimp i couldnt inject myself, and dont trust hubby lol.my mum is a nurse thankfully so i leave them up to her
good luck xx


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi Ladies,
So what is a "medicated" cycle of IUI?

Julia x


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

hi coxy, a medicated cycle of iui is when you have ovulation induction meds before iui to make you ovulate.i think some ppl have clomid and others with injections then a trigger shot injection then iui


----------



## cuddles34 (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi everyone, I'm due to start my first IUI treatment next month (we should of been starting this month but my DP is leaving me at the crucial time to go on a golfing holiday to Spain with the lads!!!!!   )  

I went for my lesson on self injecting last week and came away with a bag full of needles, syringes etc!  I'm dreading it, I explained that I'm a needle phobic and I've been given an auto injector too but not sure which will be worse!  I've got to inject into the front of my thigh but I'm not sure whether it's ok for me to go off to the side, where I've got more flab?!!!  Any advice would be great!!!!!


----------



## lizziek (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi all 

I started injecting last Sunday (Puregon) for my third IUI. I'm doing most of my injections in my tummy (plenty of flab there). Cuddles are your injections supposed to be in the muscle or just under the skin?? I think if it's a muscle one they tell you to do it in the thigh for ease (if someone else does it -it's usually in the bum).

I can already feel the stuff working (starting to get uncomfy round the old ovaries). Scan on Friday to check progress.

Jo 81 - how did yr scan go today?

Love to all 

Liz


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

hiya girls
cuddles welcome and good luck, which meds will u be using, i use gonal f. i am totally needle phobic as well so my mum injects me, we used the auto injector the first two cycles but my mum wasnt to good at it and just started giving me the actual injection without the auto injector but when my mum was on holiday my mums friend used the autoinjector with no problems, so you will be fine when u get used to it but now im using the pre filled pen which is easier

i had my scan this morning which showed lots of small follies so ive to keep injecting to fri and have another scan, they atre keeping me on a low dose as i had ohss last time, im a slow responder so i just hope it works.


----------



## cuddles34 (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi Liz, I'm not sure whether my injections should be in the skin or the muscle, I think I better clarify with the nurse before I start!!!  I knew I wouldn't remember what she said or I would forget to ask all the right questions!  I wish I could inject into my tummy, I've got loads of flab there!!!  Good luck for your scan on Friday.

Jo81, thanks for the welcome, I'm going to be having menapur (spelling?!)  I don't know what the side effects are or anything, although I'm starting to guess after reading Liz's post   Where do you have to inject?  Lots of   for your follies and good luck with your next scan.


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

HI Ladies,

When i used Menopur for my ivf, i use to inject it into the top of my legs (the flabby bit!!!) as im sure Menopur is meant to be subcantanios ( i know i have spelt that wrong), but what i mean is injected just under the skin and not into the muscle.

As far as I can remember, i didnt have any side effects from the menopur.

Good luck!

Julia x


----------



## cuddles34 (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks Julia, it's sounding more positive all the time..............no side effects but I bet I'll be the exception to the rule!!!  It shouldn't hurt as much then if it's only got to be under the skin!  The needle still looks big to me but I suppose I'll get used to it.

Mel x


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Have you tried putting a bag of peas on the spot where you are about to inject? Some people say it helps, i personally didnt think it made a difference, although it was bloody painful putting an ice cold bag of peas on your leg!!!!

I think you will find your own way of doing it, i didnt realise till my last but one injection of menopur, that i was meant to put the needle straight down into my leg and not in at an angle, (think ive got that the right way round) but it didnt affect the effectiveness of the drugs.

Im sure its Menogon that you inject intramuscular, different clinics use different drugs, when i had my funded ivf, they used Menogon and thats the really big thick needles, (im sure DH enjoyed injecting them into my butt cheek each nite) but when we paid for the ivf we were prescribed Menopur!

When do you have to start injecting? Ive just read back through the posts and see they have given you an autoinjector, i used one of those on my first ivf attempt and i found it better than injecting by hand, god i sound like a junkie!

Julia x


----------



## lizziek (Feb 23, 2006)

Aaargh, basting Monday 3 days earlier than I thought. 

Wish me luck

L xx


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

good luck lizzie, how many follies do u have? let us know how it goes hunni


----------



## lizziek (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi Jo
Hope you're having a good Sunday. Have apparently got two good follies and one which is a bit smaller (so could go either way). God I hope this works, am feeling really bloated and sore.

Did you go for your second scan on Friday? - what did they say?

Take care

Liz xx


----------



## cuddles34 (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi Coxy, obviously they prefer you to be in more pain if you're on the NHS lol!!!!  Boy am I glad (for the first time!!!) that we're having to self fund this tx!!!!  I'll give the peas a go when the time comes............it's getting closer now aarghh!

Good luck with the basting today Lizzie       

Jo, how did your scan go?

xxx


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

hi, i had another scan today,i have 1 follie that is just a bit under what its meant to be, its 1.4 and they want it to be 1.8 but they are hoping its going to grow overnight so ive to go for another scan tomorrow(wed) and hopfully its grew. nurse said all going well that iui would be on fri.im so nervous incase it hasnt grown and my cycle gets abandoned, i will let yous know tomorrow what happens


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

HI Everyone.
Hope you are all ok, Im feeling nervous like Jo81, ive got my day 12 scan today at 4.20pm, im feeling really bloated and twinges in both ovaries, which im hoping are growing pains and not ovulation pains.  Hadnt had IUI for about 8 years, so its all new to me!

Good luck everyone

Julia x


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

good luck, let us know what happens coxy. i had my scan this morning and i have 1 good follie measuring 1.8 and a half on my left ovary, i have a smaller one i think on my right ovary which may grow. i have my ovidrille trigger at midnight and iui on fri 2nd june.im so exited lol.


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi Jo,

Thats good news then, best of luck for Friday.  

Im feeling more and more bloated as the day goes on! Starting to feel uncomfortable now, do you feel bloated?

Julia x


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

im beginning to feel a bit bloated in the past few days,im beginning to get tired moody etc lol. most of my symptons start round about trigger time so im planning on taking it easy the next few days and going to drink lots of water, hopefully that will help


----------



## LyndyBB (Mar 19, 2006)

Thought I would do a quick post just to say my cycle was cancelled.  Follies didn't grow past 10mm so no go this time around.  Still, onwards and upwards.  Clinic recommend IVF next time so I have put it off for a few months until the end of the summer.  Time to get over this one and get our heads (and finances) around IVF!

LyndyBB


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi

Sorry Lyndy to hear they have cancelled your treatment, i know how upsetting it can be when that happens, i was half way throu ivf and they cancelled it as i developed a cyst.  Have a break from treatment for a while.

I had my scan last nite and im going to be basted at 5pm tonite  as ive got 2 19mm follies on my right side.

Julia x


----------



## cuddles34 (Apr 20, 2006)

Good luck Jo81 and Julia, I'll be thinking of you both over the next 2 days.  Take it easy and put your feet up!!!

           

Sorry to hear about your cancelled tx Lyndy   

Mel x


----------



## lizziek (Feb 23, 2006)

Julia - I'm like a balloon at the moment I'm so bloated. Good luck for basting tonight.

Lyndy - v v sorry to hear they cancelled yr treatment, it just isn't fair. Good luck with whatever you decide to do next.

Jo- all the best for tomorrow.

I have to say I'm feeling horrible (had basting Monday) and am experiencing all the nasty things the trigger shot can do - bloating, vvv painful boobs, tiredness, weepiness but went for scan today to see how things are progressing - definitely ovulated from two of my three follies and they think that the third might have had a go to. Thety've given me next Friday (9th) as my test date as everything happened sooner than expected. 

Fingers crossed for everyone.
A big hug.

Liz xxx


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

lyndy im so sorry your treatment got cancelled, mines was abandoned in jan and it was devestating, stay positive and good luck with your next treatments xxx

has any1 gained weight with the tx, ive gained nearly 1 stone in 3 cycles and its impossible to shift,im around bmi 30 now so worried they cancel my next 3 cycles till i get it back down.

im getting a bit nervous about tomorrows iui,i find it hard to relax and its just really uncomfortable for me lol tho im just so thankful im able to have it done

lizzie, are u having any symptons, i overanalyse every little twinge in 2ww but this time im going to try not to

coxy, how was iui - u should be getting it 45 mins after this post lol


----------



## lizziek (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi all,

Jo- hope it goes well this morning. I've put on loads of weight - just realised I can't get into any of my summer clothes (it'll all be worth it if things go well but if it doesn't I'm going to be having a very low-cal and v v active summer).
I'm getting loads of symptoms but it's too soon to be anything other than the trigger shot and the icky pessaries. Ho hum- just have to wait another week.

Good luck to all.

Liz xx


----------



## LyndyBB (Mar 19, 2006)

Thanks to all for kind messages.  Starting to feel a bit better and get over disappointment now.  Am def going for IVF in Sep, so will enjoy the summer and start saving the pennies!

Good luck to all you girls on your way



Lyndy


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

HI Everyone.

Basting went ok, the sperm sample wasnt brilliant, but DH had just gotten over food poisoning, so we did expect that it wouldnt be brilliant.  I was in a lot of pain friday morning, must have been the follicles bursting.

cons did say good chance of twins, you should have seen DH's face when he said that!

Im trying very hard not to work out test dates etc but i know nearer the time i will be having a sneaky countup on the calendar.

Hope everyone is ok.

Julia x


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

hi, i had my iui on fri and my post iui scan today which said i had ovulated 1 good sized follie, so im officially in the 2ww which i know will just drive me crazy again lol. im so glad to be able to relax no more injections scans etc for a while.


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

So we are about the same now, are you going to post on the 2 ww diary thread? Im not going to, i just dont want to have to think about the IUI everyday, going to try and put it to the back of my head, easier said than done though!!

How many rounds of IUI have you had?

Julia x


----------



## lizziek (Feb 23, 2006)

Jo and Julia glad to hear basting went well for you both. Welcome to the wonderful world of the 2ww - going slightly mad and full of a cold, so feeling just wonderful. 
Liz xx


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi, how are you all feeling??

I feel absolutely shattered!!! 

Julia x


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

hi girls, like you coxy im just totally shattered all the time, just very little energy and struggling to keep up with normal day to day housework lol.luckily i dont work so ive been able to just relax as much as i need.i have cramping, especially in the left ovary where ive ovulated, also a stitch type pain,when a lie down flat its as if im stretching it, prob just my imagination cos im always looking for signs, i also feel sick alot of the time but ive had that since the stims

coxy this is my 3rd iui

jo xx


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

When is your test date

Julia x


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

my periods due 14-16th june but i have to wait till 19th for the hospital to do pregnancy test, what bout u

jo xx


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi,
They didnt give me a date, but i think my period is due around the 17th, about same time as you!  Hopefully we will be a good omen for each other and not get our periods!!!!  

Julia x


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

hi coxy, how are u feeling, its getting close to test date.im getting really worried since yeserday and just want to know one way or the other now.ive not really had period pains yet which i always get in the 2nd week of 2ww, just really low energy and cant really be bothered doing much lol, sore bbs and bloated tummyetc.my period is due between wed and fri.

good luck xx


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi Jo,

The hosp didnt give me a test date, but the IUI girls said to test 14 days after basting, which makes mine Thursday, so dreading it.  I feel tired and bloated, and have had af type pains since last week, so i really dont know.

Are you going to test or are you just going to see if af turns up?  Do you usually get sore bbs before your af

I dont know whether my clomid could make af late, 1st month ive tried it. 

My cycles use to be average 26/27 days, but since the IVF, they have changed to 31/32. DH didnt want me to test, but im off to Gardeners World on saturday and didnt want to worry about getting caught short without supplies, if you know what i mean!  

We are a right pair!!!!

Julia x


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

im trying to hang of till at least fri or sat but im getting so tempted, part of me is really exited but i know deep down the percentage isnt high.i really feel like im going crazy now i just need to know. have u gained weight im going to weigh myself tomorrow but i know its going to be high lol.

im going to a show on sat night and dont want to get caught short so i think i will wear trousers incase af shows up then lol

my bbs hurt before my period anyway but they are a lot worse after all the meds,im not having period pain but just sort of feel like its going to come soon, but that could be my mind playing tricks on me lol

jo xx


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi Jo,

How are you feeling? Have you tested yet?? ive decided to hang on till tomorrow now, didnt want to test early and then get a negative and then convince myself its only cos i tested early and to be honest, i dont want to be spending a fortune on hpt.

I dont think i have gained weight, but am bloated.

Last nite i was convinced af was on way, but no sign.

Good luck with your testing!

Julia xxx


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

hi,ive still no period but really strong period pains and i had brown spotting,i was going to test sat morning but might wait till sun morning but i think i will have period in next few hours

good luck xx


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

HI Jo,

I tested saturday morning and got BFN, then got af yesterday, have passed 2 clots, both were the same size as my little finger, so god knows what there were/are.

How about you?

Love Julia xxx


----------



## lizziek (Feb 23, 2006)

Julia 
Really sorry to hear about your bfn, hope you're okay.

liz xx


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

snap coxy. im sorry to here bout ur bfn i tested sat morning but it was bfn i still tried to think positive as my actual period hadnt arrived, though deep down i knew my chances were slim.my period came first thing sun morning with terrible period pain and big clots etc,i think our periods are worse than normal because of all the meds and hormones we have had. i feel really down and dissapointed,ive failed with this 3 times and have gained 1 stone since starting at the end of last year. what are u planning next,im hopefully starting again on thurs if they dont weigh me lol. i need to do something to cheer myself up, maybe a massage or hairdressers tho i just feel i cant be bothered with anything at the mo.


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi Jo,
I know exactly how you are feeling, cant believe we tested same time and got period at the same time, what a coincidence.

I just dont understand what went wrong, the follies were a good size, sperm was ok, not brilliant but ok and the timing is perfect, dh is keen to try IUI again, easy for him to say, he doesnt have to do anything except produce his sample when he's told.  

Im not sure if i have or havent put some weight on, tried on a pair of trousers today and couldnt do them up but maybe im bloated cos of af.

I think we need to go out and get bladdered!!!

Im just having clomid this month as off to Florida on saturday, so cant have IUI. When will you know if you can start IUI again this month??

Sorry you got your BFN as well, lifes unfair isnt it!

Julia xxx


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

wow florida lovley. enjoy yourself,it will do u the world of good to get away,i know its no compensation for a baby but u will come back refreshed and ready to continue with ttc. will u be taking the clomid wen u are away?

i have my scan on thurs which is wen i will start injecting if there are no cysts and provided they dont weigh me,im worried cos my bmi is at 30 or 31 now so if im weighed they prob put my treatment on hold for a few months, i cant understand why it didnt work either, i mean all that sperm is put right were its meant to be at the exact time its needed,its so unfair.

luv jo xx


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Yes, im taking clomid while im away, need a break from IUI for a while.

I dont think they would weigh you again would they?  

Were are you having your treatment?

Ive just finished reading the book called "The Stork club" which is a true story of a woman who underwent fertility treatment, IUI, IVF etc, every attempt at IVF ended with her getting her af 9 days after et, and she tested and had something called NK (Natural Killer)cells or something like that, and it meant that her body was basically killing the embryo or stopping it from implanting altogether, so it does make you wonder if thats whats happening with us? or maybe we are just being unlucky.

Julia xxx


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

thats worrying about the nk cells,wen i had all my bloodtests etc done originally no one mentioned nk cells.they should make it compulsory before ppl spend so much time money and heartache on failed treatments.do u think they have tested us along with everything else and not said anything cos it was fine, do u know how common it is im going to look into it before i start ivf

im with nhs lanarkshire, 3 more attempts at injections and iui but dont know what we will do regarding ivf if needed, going to be looking into private ivf icsi quite soon so i know my options

jo xx


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi Jo,
I dont think they would have tested us and we didnt know, as one of the girls from my area is paying £500 to have the test done, and i honestly dont know how common is it, but leave it with me, i know someone to ask!!

Do you not get IVF on the nhs in your area??

Julia xxx


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

yes ivf is available,but im unsure how long the waiting list is, hfea claim 40 weeks but ive been chatting to ppl who have waited at least 2 years.im going to need to gather all my info facts and figures and take it from there. we have heard of a clinic in london with a 59per cent sucess rate so will be looking into that to see just how accurate it is


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

have you ordered the HFEA brochure, i think you can request it from the home page of this site.

I asked one of the girls about the NK blood test and she paid privately for it, and one of the other girls i know is paying £500 to get it down.

Definately do some research on the best clinics. Im not impressed with Care Northampton and the NHS cons i see (who use to work there) wasnt very impressed with them either, i know quite a few girls that wouldnt have treatment there again, although some other people think they are great.

Julia xxx


----------

